# BMW Drive for Team USA



## bjarne (May 2, 2011)

bimmer335is said:


> Why blame bmw just because u think u will lose 1k on ur deal? You always have the right to reorder it and wait extra time to save money which I understand, but come on, no need to blame bmw on the marketing strategy. Too many people own bmw, no way they can keep everyone happy. By the way, u can save more during holiday season, but I doubt you will wait that long. If I am you, cancel the order, save the money, support bmw like a real fan and be a real happy loyal customer. A bmw owner before does not mean a loyal customer, owing bmw for 30 plus yrs mean something for me. Enjoy your car.


My sentiments exactly and I consider myself a loyal BMW owner (at least one BMW in the stable for the last 32 years). I have a Z4 35is on order and would of course love to get $1000.00 off, but I missed the deal and that is life, I certainly don't blame BMW for giving incentives to future buyers. And I for one don't want to cancel and wait another 2+ month for $1000.00, especially after agreeing to a deal I was happy with at the time. If someone else want to go through that, go for it.

On the other side of the coin, I ordered my Z4 in late April and was pleasantly surprised of the big improvement in the lease terms in May/June, thank you BMW for locking me and allowing to take advantage if the terms get better.


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

TBE said:


> How does one qualify for the Drive Event? Is it for repeat customers or can a neophyte qualify?


Anyone who doesn't have an order in the system already, or already just purchased a BMW would not be eligible. It is for new orders or in stock models.


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

Mohanp said:


> I sent an email to BMW and copied to my CA saying I will canceling and reordering, or go and buy an E350 or A6 (go to a competitor)... Basically told BMW that the promotion is basically slap in the face if you are already committed and should not be a way to disincentify loyal customers. My CA advised me he is going to check and see what he do to keep me a happy customer.
> 
> We shall see what happens..... BMW marketing folks, if you are listening, find a way not piss off your most loyal customers!!!!


Firstly, ED's don't qualify.

And even if you weren't doing ED, I seriously doubt BMW will give you the $1k. The rules are pretty clear. I had a client who tried and failed once before. But they didn't make a big stink about it. I mean, why should they throw advertising dollars to clients who are already "sold"? I'm assuming since you already have a 335i, you're getting OLP, too.

Also, is Benz or Audi offering or doing the same kind of event to get a $1k rebate? Just curious how you're gonna get that $1k. What's more important- the $1k or the BMW? Seriously. Plus, you're doing ED, right. So all those travel arrangements you made and you want to threaten to cancel and reorder for a $1k offer that's intended to drum up business and stimulate buyers into the market now? And since you've already done the PO, you're willing to pay cancellation charges since the PO's done, plates and insurance paid for. Let it go. Plus, now you're getting the navi credit, too, I suspect. And let me guess- you're definitely getting the 5er for less than $1k over invoice and buy rate? LAWWWD, have mercy!!!

How can one bleed the turnip even more?


----------



## Just Bryce (Sep 23, 2005)

adrian's bmw said:


> I seriously doubt BMW will give you the $1k. The rules are pretty clear. Why should they throw advertising dollars to clients who are already "sold"? I'm assuming since you already have a 335i, you're getting OLP, too.
> 
> Also, is Benz or Audi offering or doing the same kind of event to get a $1k rebate? Just curious how you're gonna get that $1k. What's more important- the $1k or the BMW? Seriously. Plus, you're doing ED, right. So all those travel arrangements you made and you want to threaten to cancel and reorder for a $1k offer that's intended to drum up business and stimulate buyers into the market now? And since you've already done the PO, you're willing to pay cancellation charges since the PO's done, plates and insurance paid for. Let it go. Plus, now you're getting the navi credit, too, I suspect.
> 
> How can one bleed the turnip even more?


In all fairness, I have a BMW dealer client who also does business with a friend/competitor. The POS Sales Manager will threaten to cancel the day before an event over $50 :dunno:


----------



## skier (Oct 19, 2004)

Mohanp said:


> I sent an email to BMW and copied to my CA saying I will canceling and reordering, or go and buy an E350 or A6 (go to a competitor)... Basically told BMW that the promotion is basically slap in the face if you are already committed and should not be a way to disincentify loyal customers. My CA advised me he is going to check and see what he do to keep me a happy customer.
> 
> We shall see what happens..... BMW marketing folks, if you are listening, find a way not piss off your most loyal customers!!!!


Really? Post a copy of your email, I need a good laugh. Oh, and a picture of your CA making you happy.


----------



## edogg1 (May 20, 2006)

I got my confirmation email - here's what it says in the fine print:

* BMW $1,000 “Drive Off” allowance is valid through October 31, 2011 and can only be redeemed after participation in BMW Drive for Team USA Event. Valid on purchase or lease price of a new 2011 or 2012 BMW vehicle; may be combined with any other eligible offer available at time of purchase. Offer cannot be used for tax, title, registration, destination or other dealership fees. Offer cannot be used for vehicles ordered or delivered prior to event participation. Some restrictions apply; see authorized BMW center for details. 

Remember - the large print giveth, the small print taketh away. But really, this doesn't look onerous at all.


----------



## 335i (Feb 23, 2007)

adrian's bmw said:


> *Firstly, ED's don't qualify. *


In my confirmation email, the fine print doesn't exclude ED's - is this something internal to BMW? After the event I had planned to talk to a CA about doing an ED and using this.. is there any clarification that specifically says ED's don't qualify?


----------



## handai (Jun 28, 2005)

yes. i am hoping to use this for ED as well


----------



## jay50 (Sep 3, 2006)

*How to get the Email*

I am considering a change back to BMW and the Drive Event coupon maybe just the ticket. Does anyone know if you have to receive the email in order to attend the Drive Event? Can I register without and still get the discount coupon?

It appears the coupon is available regardless of the price negotiated, is this correct?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Corleone (Oct 27, 2004)

jay50 said:


> Does anyone know if you have to receive the email in order to attend the Drive Event? Can I register without and still get the discount coupon?


I signed up for the event without receiving the invite and the confirmation email they sent refers to the $1,000 discount coupon so I don't think you have to receive their invite.


----------



## Mohanp (Jun 26, 2010)

For all of you replied, thank you.
First, I consider myself a loyal BMW customer having 7 BMWs since 1988. And I must say that I have been happy and satisfied with the product and service.

Secondly, even my CA did not know the true details of this offer and the manager went up to the national level over 10 emails; first they came back and said they would honor it as long as the 'delivery' os after the event (which mine is). I did not have to do any cancel and reorder. Then when it went for final verification, the national (not regional or district) found out there is a limitation on ED or CPO vehicles. So I am not eligible.

Thirdly, I understand why ED would not be eligible: the unit does not go from their quota hence MACO and training etc are not subsidized by this unit. Therefore, since this is a sales incentive based on the NA marketing, ED should not be covered. I just wish BMW put that ineligibility right in the email, so not to waste their time too. Someone who is a better sales prospect could have used that drive slot.

I am not bitter at BMW or my local dealer. I am getting a good deal on ED and I am totally satisfied with BMW.

And for you skier, you need a good laugh? I have written back to BMW stating just the above facts and why I am satisfied since I got real good treatment by the local dealer and their diligence to find the true answer and the way they strived to satisfy a customer. They also replied back with a thank you and apologize that you could not make use of the rebate. Have you had your laugh yet? If you still need a good laugh, may I suggest 'Hangover Part II'?


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

335i said:


> In my confirmation email, the fine print doesn't exclude ED's - is this something internal to BMW? After the event I had planned to talk to a CA about doing an ED and using this.. is there any clarification that specifically says ED's don't qualify?


Yes, it explicitly says EDs excluded in our info.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

Mohanp said:


> For all of you replied, thank you.
> First, I consider myself a loyal BMW customer having 7 BMWs since 1988. And I must say that I have been happy and satisfied with the product and service.
> 
> Secondly, even my CA did not know the true details of this offer and the manager went up to the national level over 10 emails; first they came back and said they would honor it as long as the 'delivery' os after the event (which mine is). I did not have to do any cancel and reorder. Then when it went for final verification, the national (not regional or district) found out there is a limitation on ED or CPO vehicles. So I am not eligible.
> ...


So let me get this - you were ready to go to a competitor if BMW didn't give you the rebate and the car was ordered. But it's OK now that they exclude you because of a small clause? Wouldn't that still outrage you? What happened to you're their best customer etc. Strange double standard IMHO. Based on this and the contents of what you just posted (which I find errors in some of the things you have posted) I doubt BMW is going to take you seriously again - if they ever did.


----------



## status38 (May 7, 2007)

I too thought the rebate would be good for ED orders and was disappointed to find out they are ineligible. Oh well, it is what it is.

Next time around I'm going to wait for the Holiday Cash and do a spring ED. Plans are already in motion for this trip and I'd like to checkout Oktoberfest anyway!


----------



## 335i (Feb 23, 2007)

adrian's bmw said:


> Yes, it explicitly says EDs excluded in our info.


Bumms... Thanks for clarifying though!


----------



## TN_3 (Oct 4, 2007)

Mohanp said:


> Secondly, even my CA did not know the true details of this offer and the manager went up to the national level over 10 emails; first they came back and said they would honor it as long as the 'delivery' os after the event (which mine is). I did not have to do any cancel and reorder. Then when it went for final verification, the national (not regional or district) found out there is a limitation on ED or CPO vehicles. So I am not eligible.


So from the wording of this paragraph, they told you they didn't care if you ordered the vehicle before the event date, as long as delivery was after the event? This has been an issue with my current situation, as I want to go ahead and order my X3 and don't mind waiting until after the event to take delivery...but the fine print made it seem like an order placed before the date of the event would void the rebate. Do you have any documentation (emails, etc.) stating that they didn't care as long as delivery was after the event?


----------



## Mohanp (Jun 26, 2010)

Hi TH3
My dealer manager sent me that email, forwarded from the national mktg. However, all are moot point as ED is ineligible. What my point was that the original fine print did not state anything about ED ineligibility. It is however stated in the internal promotion material sent to the dealers. I would still double check with your CA.

Here is what his email stated to me:

The customer needs to attend the event, complete the test drive and his certificate will be validated at that time. It is valid only for deliveries after the event date. Thanks.


----------



## bmwarchitect (Dec 3, 2010)

Corleone said:


> I signed up for the event without receiving the invite and the confirmation email they sent refers to the $1,000 discount coupon so I don't think you have to receive their invite.


Did you determine if the coupon must be used at the dealership you take the test drive with?


----------



## Corleone (Oct 27, 2004)

bmwarchitect said:


> Did you determine if the coupon must be used at the dealership you take the test drive with?


No, I did not. But it's now a moot point for me as I'm planning to do an ED.


----------



## alewifebp (Sep 20, 2008)

bmwarchitect said:


> Did you determine if the coupon must be used at the dealership you take the test drive with?


I don't know the all of the details, but I would be extremely surprised if that was the case. It is a BMW sponsored event, not the dealership.

Sent from my HTC EVO using Bimmer App


----------



## bimmerrace (May 4, 2011)

I'm confused about the debate on eligibility, why not literally just cancel and "buy off the lot"? 
For my particular config, they were really worried I'd cancel and asked for a large deposit. So I'm pretty sure they don't want me to walk  For a $1,000 I absolutely would... At worst, I'd find a dealer that has a production date 3 weeks away.


----------



## Want the Thrill (Sep 23, 2009)

I have an X3 on order that is scheduled for production with a week 28 build slot (second week of July). It will probaby arrive the 3rd week of July. Can I use this discount towards it? That would be sweet!


----------



## Want the Thrill (Sep 23, 2009)

bimmerrace said:


> I'm confused about the debate on eligibility, why not literally just cancel and "buy off the lot"?
> For my particular config, they were really worried I'd cancel and asked for a large deposit. So I'm pretty sure they don't want me to walk  For a $1,000 I absolutely would... At worst, I'd find a dealer that has a production date 3 weeks away.


Don't know about where you live, but around here, there are none on the lots to be bought! Only way to get one is to order one.


----------



## bimmerrace (May 4, 2011)

there's cars on the lots in california, there will be one more if I cancel my order for a day lol


----------



## kitw (Apr 5, 2007)

Anyone receive their coupon via email yet? Attended the event yesterday, (the 650i is one big boat!) and haven't gotten anything, yet.


----------



## mexownbmw (Nov 3, 2010)

I got mine this morning

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Bimmer App


----------



## bimmerrace (May 4, 2011)

Nice when did you go to the event? And can you post up the email? (excluding your personal info/code)


----------



## mexownbmw (Nov 3, 2010)

i went on the 21 heres what the email says
A SPECIAL THANK YOU
FOR YOUR PARTICIPATION. 
BMW DRIVE FOR TEAM USA. 

On behalf of BMW of North America, I would like to thank you for attending our BMW Drive for Team USA event this summer at Chapman BMW - Chandler on June 21, 2011. We hope you thoroughly enjoyed your experience at the event. 

As a result of your drive, BMW is making a donation to Team USA to help support U.S. athletes in training and qualifying for the Olympic and Paralympic Games. 

Click here for a personal thank you from Team USA. 

As a special thank you for your participation, we would like to offer you a BMW Drive for Team USA Allowance of $1,000 applicable toward the purchase or lease of a new BMW.* From now through October 31, 2011, this allowance can be applied to a new 2011 or 2012 BMW vehicle.

Your redemption code for this special offer is

Please print out this email and present it to the BMW center at the time of sale. Be sure to take advantage of this special offer before October 31, 2011.

Sincerely,
Dan Creed
Vice President, Marketing
BMW of North America, LLC


----------



## TN_3 (Oct 4, 2007)

I wonder if you have to wait until you receive this email in order to use the discount? Shouldn't you be able to utilize the $1000 credit starting the day after attending the event?


----------



## Prost (Nov 23, 2005)

Just want to clarify one more time...ED is not eligible, right?


Sent from my iPhone using BimmerApp


----------



## jagu (Nov 7, 2006)

Delete


----------



## Disruptv (May 25, 2007)

how long till after the drive event do u get the email for the $1,000 coupon?


----------



## F36 Pilot (Nov 15, 2007)

Disruptv said:


> how long till after the drive event do u get the email for the $1,000 coupon?


I went today and the lady told me 2 to 5 days. There were a lot of people there and I think everyone came for the $1,000 coupon and not so much to test drive cars. I went through the motions and drove an E350 but I skipped the group presentation. It took less than an hour. Took a picture with a Silver Medalist in hurdles and got a cap.


----------



## safelight902 (May 4, 2011)

I went today and the lady from BMW said I can't combine $1000 incentive with $3500 eco credit.
If this is true, I'm so disappointed. Btw, 6series was amazing experience. Cool!


----------



## F36 Pilot (Nov 15, 2007)

safelight902 said:


> I went today and the lady from BMW said I can't combine $1000 incentive with $3500 eco credit.
> If this is true, I'm so disappointed. Btw, 6series was amazing experience. Cool!


I hope the coupon can be combined with the $1,730 Navigation Credit on the 5 series because I just ordered one today.


----------



## cynerjist (Apr 28, 2011)

LongDukDong said:


> I hope the coupon can be combined with the $1,730 Navigation Credit on the 5 series because I just ordered one today.


Yes, you can apply both the $1730 navigation credit and the $1000 drive event coupon to a car. My dad did this on Friday.

As for coupon time-frame, it varies... I pre-registered online, attended the event Monday, June 21 and still did not receive the coupon. My dad went with me, registered on site, and had his coupon in his email by Wednesday or Thursday. His was fast. I remember last year it took 2 weeks or so to get mine. It seems those that register on site get them faster. This is usually b/c salespeople as well as the travel team putting on the event encourage any unregistered customers to do the event and get the coupon. I am sure it helps close deals.


----------



## CK530 (Nov 16, 2006)

This past Monday, I went to my dealer for the Team USA drive, while I had my car in service. I registered back in May when BMW NA send me an email in reference to Team USA drive. I received my redemption code about 3 hrs ago.

I signed up for the Mercedes S550 vs BMW 750. I test drove a brand new S550 (a great luxury car, but no feel on the road - just a big luxury boat). When time to test drive the 7 Series, you need to have a CA next to you for a test drive. I told them "no thanks", instead I took the 6 series conv. for a test drive. That bi-turbo is a beast.

Just a note, Team USA will provide a Mercedes E350, S550, SLK 350 and 3 BMW 6-series conv. for the test drive. If you want to test drive any BMW 1, 3, 5, 7 and X, the dealership will provide the vehicle with a CA.


----------



## bimmer335is (Nov 27, 2010)

CK530 said:


> This past Monday, I went to my dealer for the Team USA drive, while I had my car in service. I registered back in May when BMW NA send me an email in reference to Team USA drive. I received my redemption code about 3 hrs ago.
> 
> I signed up for the Mercedes S550 vs BMW 750. I test drove a brand new S550 (a great luxury car, but no feel on the road - just a big luxury boat). When time to test drive the 7 Series, you need to have a CA next to you for a test drive. I told them "no thanks", instead I took the 6 series conv. for a test drive. That bi-turbo is a beast.
> 
> Just a note, Team USA will provide a Mercedes E350, S550, SLK 350 and 3 BMW 6-series conv. for the test drive. If you want to test drive any BMW 1, 3, 5, 7 and X, the dealership will provide the vehicle with a CA.


My dealer let me drove X5 without CA. They did ask a copy of my issurance. I drove a Lexus rx350. No road feeling at all comparing to X5. Only advantage I see lexus is a quiet car. May be reliability is better in the long run.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Bimmer App


----------



## alewifebp (Sep 20, 2008)

CK530 said:


> Just a note, Team USA will provide a Mercedes E350, S550, SLK 350 and 3 BMW 6-series conv. for the test drive. If you want to test drive any BMW 1, 3, 5, 7 and X, the dealership will provide the vehicle with a CA.


I found that to be weird about the event. They were openly asking you to try out the competition, but they made it harder to do that. I declined driving the 7 or 5, even though I've been dealing with a rep that would take me out.


----------



## AKAGodSent (Apr 10, 2008)

I tried out the 650i, S550, and 750 with CA. I was actually most looking forward to the S550 and absolutely hated it.


----------



## CK530 (Nov 16, 2006)

alewifebp said:


> I found that to be weird about the event. They were openly asking you to try out the competition, but they made it harder to do that. I declined driving the 7 or 5, even though I've been dealing with a rep that would take me out.


+1, very weird. I took the S550 and the 6-series conv. for a 25 miles drive with only my son in the car. Team USA standard route is only a 5 miles drive using the back roads.

As for the test drive on the BMW 7-series, it was a whole 15 mins process. They wanted to make copy of your license & insurance, then I saw my CA walk the whole parking lot looking for the 7-series:tsk: After 10 mins, I told my CA forget the 750, I'll test drive the 6-series. While doing my final survey at the sign-in table, few participants declined driving the 5 & 7 because of the CA.


----------



## CK530 (Nov 16, 2006)

AKAGodSent said:


> I tried out the 650i, S550, and 750 with CA. I was actually most looking forward to the S550 and absolutely hated it.


+1, always wanted a S class, love the comfort of a luxury car, but hated the drive. Not worth the money. In a few years, may be looking at the Mercedes CLS or the Porsche Panamera. As for the F10, I'll wait for the LCI.


----------



## jagu (Nov 7, 2006)

Can this $1000 incentive be used as a downpayment towards a lease or will they just take it off the MSRP as a discount?


----------



## CK530 (Nov 16, 2006)

jagu said:


> Can this $1000 incentive be used as a downpayment towards a lease or will they just take it off the MSRP as a discount?


Jagu, I just look over the fine print on my email and it states:

"_Allowance maybe used to reduce the purchase price of vehicle, or reduce the amount due at signing_."


----------



## wkahn1961 (Apr 13, 2010)

I went on Thursday - looking forward to getting the email certificate! Getting a Z4.


----------



## JustinTJ (Jun 1, 2011)

I just drove the 6. Wow, had it at 100 on the interstate. Drop off, and overheard the guy say to his associate "those two were really driving it". No idea how he knew.

Those people managing the event are having a GREAT time. Was talking to one of the girls, and she said she got hired at a career fair. They picked up the fleet in Tampa, and are driving around the southeast from dealership to dealership. Getting paid to drive around the country in a sports car, I almost considered leaving the hospital and joining up.


----------



## jagu (Nov 7, 2006)

CK530 said:


> Jagu, I just look over the fine print on my email and it states:
> 
> "_Allowance maybe used to reduce the purchase price of vehicle, or reduce the amount due at signing_."


Perfect! Thanks very much!


----------



## bimmerrace (May 4, 2011)

my CA is applying it as a rebate on my total after tax purchase price. Is anyone getting it off the pre-tax price?

not a big difference but just surprised it wouldn't be just a price reduction


----------



## Robert A (May 18, 2003)

I went down and did the Drive for Team USA today, after learning here about the rebate. I'd signed up to drive a 3- or 5-series car, but opted for the 650i when told that the 650i and only the 650i could be driven w/o a Center sales person in the car. 

That new 6 is very deluxe, but boy that new electric steering feels really numb. Moreover, that fuel economy gauge was reading 9.7 mpg. Yes, that's right. Hard to believe!


----------



## TheBry (Dec 18, 2007)

AKAGodSent said:


> I tried out the 650i, S550, and 750 with CA. I was actually most looking forward to the S550 and absolutely hated it.


Agreed! I was at the event over the 4th of July weekend and drove the S550. I wanted to compare it to the 7-series I currently have on order. I've not been a huge fan of the exterior styling of the S-Class since the debut of the current generation, but was always curious about the interior. In a word -- YUCK. It's a weird melange of chrome, wood, plastics, etc. COMMAND sucks (more than iDrive) and what's with that weird keypad hidden under the hinged palm rest? Felt like the car was designed by Klingons, while the 7 Series was designed by the Federation. :rofl:

The one thing I really loved were the active side bolsters in the front seats. Swing into any turn aggressively, and they instantly activate to cradle you in your seat. Very nice.

Anyway, I'm grateful that BMW gave me an opportunity to drive the two cars back-to-back. Made me feel much better about the choice I made (F02 7 series).

I also drove the 650i Convertible. I had a few minor quibbles, but WOW what an amazing car. I loved the fact that I could operate the convertible top while driving. Wouldn't dream of doing that in my current car (E93 M3). Didn't like the leg room in the rear though -- actually had less than my E93, but is a larger car. How does that figure??


----------



## Robert A (May 18, 2003)

You had no issues with the electric steering in the 650i? I couldn't stand it. When I got back into my E60, which has Active Steering (which I could easily do without), I felt like I was driving BMW.


----------



## AKAGodSent (Apr 10, 2008)

TheBry said:


> The one thing I really loved were the active side bolsters in the front seats. Swing into any turn aggressively, and they instantly activate to cradle you in your seat. Very nice.


Very true, I enjoyed that feature as well.



TheBry said:


> I also drove the 650i Convertible. I had a few minor quibbles, but WOW what an amazing car. I loved the fact that I could operate the convertible top while driving. Wouldn't dream of doing that in my current car (E93 M3). Didn't like the leg room in the rear though -- actually had less than my E93, but is a larger car. How does that figure??


I noticed that as well, very limited room in the back, no idea how that happened because the car is larger.


----------



## TN_3 (Oct 4, 2007)

So have we determined if the $1000 credit can be used immediately after the event...even if you haven't received a redemption code yet? I assume the dealer would be able to apply the credit, say, the next day if you took delivery.


----------



## epoints (Apr 17, 2006)

bimmerrace said:


> my CA is applying it as a rebate on my total after tax purchase price. Is anyone getting it off the pre-tax price?
> 
> not a big difference but just surprised it wouldn't be just a price reduction


it does said you cannot apply toward tax. so I would assume that this should be pre-tax.


----------



## Robert A (May 18, 2003)

Manufacturer rebates do not reduce the sales tax, but dealer rebates do. It doesn't make any sense given that it all comes from the same supply chain, but that's the way it is.



epoints said:


> it does said you cannot apply toward tax. so I would assume that this should be pre-tax.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

TN_3 said:


> So have we determined if the $1000 credit can be used immediately after the event...even if you haven't received a redemption code yet? I assume the dealer would be able to apply the credit, say, the next day if you took delivery.


I believe there's even a provision to use it if you buy a BMW at the event actually.

And, what Adrian says, you can take to the bank. No ED... :-/


----------



## thumper_330 (Jan 3, 2009)

You know what sucks? For some reason these BMW events always seem to come to the absolute worst BMW dealer in the area. I won't bore you with some of the horror stories I've heard about them.

Hmm... maybe I'll need to attend an event in Kansas City or Chicago...


----------



## HypnoticS (Sep 27, 2009)

So, just to make sure I understand this correctly. I ordered my car June 30th, doing the test drive August 5th and taking delivery sometime August 15th-30th. I will be able take advantage of the $1000 voucher, right? 
Any info on this would be great, thanks!


----------



## ssiddiq1 (Mar 26, 2008)

My CA says I cannot use the voucher because I ordered my car back in June, even though I will not be taking delivery until August 12th.

I took out pretty much an entire day to attend this event!

Can anyone please confirm this is true?


----------



## Kief (Dec 6, 2007)

ssiddiq1 said:


> My CA says I cannot use the voucher because I ordered my car back in June, even though I will not be taking delivery until August 12th.
> 
> I took out pretty much an entire day to attend this event!
> 
> Can anyone please confirm this is true?


FYI:
* Registrant must have attended, signed in and actively participated in the BMW Drive for Team USA Event to be eligible for the offer. Offer code must be used to redeem the $1,000 BMW Drive for Team USA Allowance. Offer code is valid from the day of event attendance through October 31, 2011 and can be used towards the purchase or lease of a new 2011 or 2012 BMW vehicle. Allowance may be used to reduce the purchase price of the vehicle, or reduce the amount due at signing, but is not applicable towards tax, title or destination charges. Offer is not valid for orders placed, or vehicles delivered, prior to event attendance and can only be redeemed by the event participant or family member residing within the same household. May be combined with special lease and financing offers available at time of purchase. Offer cannot be used for European Deliveries and cannot be combined with other certificate offers such as, but not limited to, BMW Golf Cup®, X3 Accessory Offer, or conquest initiatives. Unique offer code can only be used once and must be surrendered at the time of purchase. Some restrictions apply; see authorized BMW center for details.


----------



## Prost (Nov 23, 2005)

ssiddiq1 said:


> My CA says I cannot use the voucher because I ordered my car back in June, even though I will not be taking delivery until August 12th.
> 
> I took out pretty much an entire day to attend this event!
> 
> Can anyone please confirm this is true?


That is what I heard from here...no order car before the event and no ED :thumbdwn:


----------



## wkahn1961 (Apr 13, 2010)

Just cancel the order and reorder.


----------



## ssiddiq1 (Mar 26, 2008)

Pretty ridiculous if you ask me. Ordering this car for my wife, but I went through the same thing last year when I ordered my car, and they let it go through.

Also, I can't cancel because I'm ordering from an out-of-state dealer and getting it delivered to the Performance Center.


----------



## bimmerrace (May 4, 2011)

Keep pushing I got it. Tell them fine, you're cancelling and going with another dealer that has PCD allocation then


----------



## ssiddiq1 (Mar 26, 2008)

bimmerrace said:


> Keep pushing I got it. Tell them fine, you're cancelling and going with another dealer that has PCD allocation then


I thought it was up to BMW NA to make any exceptions. Did your dealer have to deal with them at all to get it approved? Or was he able to push it through on his own.

Thanks!


----------



## JustinTJ (Jun 1, 2011)

The disclaimer is listed on the email I received before attending the event. It sucks, but they did warn you before attending.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

bimmerrace said:


> PCD allocation then


What's this? I've never heard of PCD allocation.


----------



## grassr (Jun 3, 2011)

Valencia BMW is Doubling the value of the certificates this weekend on all cars in stock - Ask for Robert in Internet Sales


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

Question - what if I signed up and attended, but didn't get a confirmation of registration, or email with the code? I called customer service, and they just told me to ask at the participating dealer. If I do get a car, it will be at another dealer, since they have 2011s in stock, and the drive dealer doesn't. Any other recommendations?


----------



## TN_3 (Oct 4, 2007)

chrischeung said:


> Question - what if I signed up and attended, but didn't get a confirmation of registration, or email with the code? I called customer service, and they just told me to ask at the participating dealer. If I do get a car, it will be at another dealer, since they have 2011s in stock, and the drive dealer doesn't. Any other recommendations?


How long has it been since the event? I have heard it can take 3-5 business days for the registration at the event to process and the email to go out.


----------



## JustinTJ (Jun 1, 2011)

Anything in the bulletins about using it on untitled loaners and executive demos? The other promos work.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

TN_3 said:


> How long has it been since the event? I have heard it can take 3-5 business days for the registration at the event to process and the email to go out.


6 business days.


----------



## TN_3 (Oct 4, 2007)

chrischeung said:


> 6 business days.


Hmmm, yeah, you should have received the email by now. I know that when I attended the event, and asked them how quickly you can use the discount (assuming it would take a few days to get the actual email) they said I could buy/lease a car on the spot if I wanted to...they had spoken to the finance department and could furnish a list of those who attended. The buyer would just have to forward the code to the dealer once they received it, but they would go ahead and apply the $1k discount immediately. Maybe the participating dealer has that list? I don't know how that would work if you are planning on doing business with another dealer. I would assume that BMWNA has some way of looking that code up for you.


----------



## dalekressin (Sep 3, 2008)

chrischeung said:


> 6 business days.


I got mine in 3 days.
I wonder if the wrong e-mail was typed in?
I had a CA from the dealership call me and I told him I had interest in M3. Since they had none, he said he could not help me :dunno:.


----------



## jagu (Nov 7, 2006)

2 days. Attended event on Tuesday, got the email by noon on Thursday.


----------



## chrisk03 (Jun 30, 2010)

For those ordering, keep in mind the plant in Germany shuts down for most of August, so make sure your CA is well aware of the time frames if you order in August or early Sept, so your car is delivered before Oct 31st. This happened to me last year with a $1k BMW event credit and I got screwed out of the $1k...was not happy. Not to mention it took almost 3 months to get my car, which again was not clear by my CA. Just an fyi as it did put a damper on an otherwise exciting wait for my BMW. It does sound like BMW Marketing did get a little more detailed with this incentive, however, last year's restrictions, etc were very unclear. Good luck!!


----------



## LenO (Nov 10, 2006)

*BMW Drive for Team USA Caution*

I participated in the Drive for Team USA event in June and got my $1000 allowance voucher. I told the BMW rep at the event that I wanted to purchase a 2012 650i coupe when they became available and asked if I could use the voucher because it expired on October 31. He said as long as I placed my order and presented the voucher before October 31, it was valid even if the car didn't arrive until after October 31.

I placed my order yesterday (July 29). I used my voucher to reduce the cash price. But now the problem. The dealer says that if I do not take possession of the new car by the end of the day on October 31, the voucher is void and he takes back the $1000. I called BMWusa Customer Service and they agree with the dealer.

I have signed the order agreement, payed a $2500 deposit, and essentially committed to the purchase. I've done my part. Whether or not I get the allowance depends on the delivery date which is up to BMW. It does not seem that BMW is acting in a fair manner in this kind of circumstance. If this was an incentive program to get people to purchase a new BMW, then it worked. But it's a dirty trick to pull it out from underneath me like this.

I don't know when production starts on the coupe. I still have 3 months to go, so it could still arrive on time if it gets in the pipeline soon enough.

Is there someone in BMW that I can contact to see if I can get this straightend out?


----------



## cynerjist (Apr 28, 2011)

LenO- that sounds crazy. Given the msrp of a 650i, this is clearly more about principle than the cash. 3 months should be plenty, but you never know.

There were many restrictions on the coupons to ensure they were used for "new business" as you said. I can't believe they don't consider your situation as serving the intended purpose of the coupon since your only constraint is their production time. 

My advice is to go back to the dealer and write up the deal so that if the car does not arrive before deadline you have no obligation to purchase it. They surely have a $1000 in the deal and should be willing to assume the risk seeing as they are not buying it for inventory and would not incur costs. If they refuse let them know you will be ordering through another dealer that can guarantee the delivery time frame. I'm sure a high volume dealer in your region can help you get a production slot soon enough to make Oct 31. 

This kind of policy leaves a poor impression when you are buying one of their most expensive and highest margin vehicles.


----------



## varsity (Jul 24, 2004)

LenO said:


> The dealer says that if I do not take possession of the new car by the end of the day on October 31, the voucher is void and he takes back the $1000. I called BMWusa Customer Service and they agree with the dealer.


Here is the fine print, copied from the conf e-mail that I (and everyone else) received:



> Registrant must have attended, signed in and actively participated in the BMW Drive for Team USA Event to be eligible for the offer. Offer code must be used to redeem the $1,000 BMW Drive for Team USA Allowance. Offer code is valid from the day of event attendance through October 31, 2011 and can be used towards the purchase or lease of a new 2011 or 2012 BMW vehicle. Allowance may be used to reduce the purchase price of the vehicle, or reduce the amount due at signing, but is not applicable towards tax, title or destination charges. Offer is not valid for orders placed, or vehicles delivered, prior to event attendance and can only be redeemed by the event participant or family member residing within the same household. May be combined with special lease and financing offers available at time of purchase. Offer cannot be used for European Deliveries and cannot be combined with other certificate offers such as, but not limited to, BMW Golf Cup®, X3 Accessory Offer, or conquest initiatives. Unique offer code can only be used once and must be surrendered at the time of purchase. Some restrictions apply; see authorized BMW center for details.


It definitely does not specifically indicate that you must take delivery by 10/31/2011. As long as the "purchase or lease" is complete by 10/31/2011, the voucher should be honored. The question is going be the timeframe for "purchase or lease." I reckon if you make a big enough stink, the dealer will prod BMWNA to honor the deal, regardless of when you take delivery of the car, provided that the order goes in by 10/31/2011.


----------



## chrisk03 (Jun 30, 2010)

LenO - It will do you no good to contact BMW on this...trust me. This happened to me last year with a Ride & Drive $1k voucher on my 3 Series. I ordered the car in late Aug and the car came in in November (way too friggin long) and it was not honored as the deadline was Oct 31. I almost walked, but had waited so long for my first Bimmer, that I just let it go. I had gotten a good price on the car, anyway. I did, however, fill out the post purchase survey accordingly, which cost the BMW rep some of their bonus. If the BMW rep would have made it clear I wasn't getting on an order, I would not have done that, but she did not, so we both ended up losing. I would suggest the same if your rep said you WOULD get it and now they are backtracking. 

Really is the only recourse, except cancelling, as I'm 99.9% sure they will not re-write the contract per cynerjist's suggestion. Good luck, it is very frustrating and for the life of me I don't understand why BMW would not honor on a sale of an ordered car, especially when the alternative is potentially losing the whole sale. Dumb policy, IMO.


----------

